# Unexpected Cross with skull & cross bones?



## diggerdirect (Aug 6, 2013)

Just returned from a couple day dig with my son, he was undermining a vein down in his hole when this cross fell down into his hand, ha! I said it must be an omen or something. Cleaning it up some its pretty interesting, has a skull & cross bones near the bottom, seems to be brass, all the stuff is riveted to the cross kinda like a 'make your own' type thing. Anyone know what the skull thing on it is about?


----------



## diggerdirect (Aug 6, 2013)

another pic


----------



## lblackvelvet (Aug 6, 2013)

Never seen a cross like that!  I looked on e-bay to see if anyone list one, Found 3 similar, The brass one says from Belgium, 19th century.  Not much info from e-bay. I am sure someone in here can give you more info!   Good luck, Nice find!


----------



## Plumbata (Aug 6, 2013)

No insights here but that is a splendid find! Super cool!


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 6, 2013)

I believe it is Masonic.  They use that skull and crossbones...what does the other riveted thing say?  Looks like Roman numerals?


----------



## Plumbata (Aug 6, 2013)

Probably the more standard "INRI" abbreviation for Jesus of Nazareth king of the Jews. Gotta thank a Catholic education for that one heh.


----------



## diggerdirect (Aug 6, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Plumbata
> 
> Probably the more standard "INRI" abbreviation for Jesus of Nazareth king of the Jews. Gotta thank a Catholic education for that one heh.


 
 yes, IN RI it is


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 6, 2013)

Here is a link to a modern example that is nearly identical.

Masonic Cross


----------



## TJSJHART (Aug 6, 2013)

I'VE GOT A CROSS SIMILER TO THAT ONE , IT BELONGED TO MY GRAND DAD OR GRAND MOTHER THEY WERE CATHOLICS.


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 6, 2013)

That symbolism goes way back to at least medieval times.
 The skull and bones represents the bones of the first man , Adam who was supposedly 
 buried at the place where Joshua Ben Joseph (commonly referred to as Jesus) was crucified.
 The area is called Calvary or Golgotha (skull hill).
 All part of the mythology to justify divinity I suppose.   
 Very cool find though , looks sterling?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 6, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  diggerdirect
> 
> another pic


 

 wow I wound not care about the bottles if I found this! It is a definitely a  sign.Keep that with you on your digs. If found that it would be around my neck. [] Great find!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 7, 2013)

Going by the ink next to it I'll guess about 5"?
 That's a bit large for a home Rosary but still possible.


----------



## druggistnut (Aug 8, 2013)

Hey Matt,
 Where did the reference to Joshua Ben Joseph come from?
 Bill


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 8, 2013)

Joshua Ben Joseph or Yeshua Ben Yosef  "Joshua son of Joseph" would have been the given name of the famous man later called Jesus of Nazareth in Greek. I'm not a religion history expert , just what I have read.


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 8, 2013)

you found that thing in a dump?  I'd say someone "lost their religion"


----------



## diggerdirect (Aug 8, 2013)

> looks sterling?


 
 Wish it was I might 'lose my religion', []
 appears to be brass, the crucifix itself looks to be cast, the stuff riveted to it is polished brass




> Going by the ink next to it I'll guess about 5"?


 
 good perception! just about 5 1/4"



> If I found that it would be around my neck.


 
 that was my first thought also, but the thing weighs almost 1/2 a pound!



> you found that thing in a dump? I'd say someone "lost their religion"


 
 lol, a city dump, in a thin layer with all rotted wood, maybe a piece of furniture or something it was lost in?


 I found one similar online described as an '1880s Argentine nun monk pectoral cross' or something. originally had wood in the cast cross behind the stuff riveted to it, but that is mostly rotted away.

 Definitely one of the stranger things we've turned up.

 Al


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 8, 2013)

ya I missed your comment originally about it being brass. Too bad it would be a lot of silver.
 Funny it stayed shiny, normally brass turns green pretty fast when buried. maybe the power of the holy spirit kept it clean?


----------



## diggerdirect (Aug 8, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> ya I missed your comment originally about it being brass. Too bad it would be a lot of silver.
> Funny it stayed shiny, normally brass turns green pretty fast when buried. maybe the power of the holy spirit kept it clean?


 
  My first thought was GOLD after feeling the weight of it, but I dont think it's near heavy enough. not exactly sure what the composition is. All other copper/brass items in this dump have the green verdigris coverings..just adds to the mystery I guess! []

 Al


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 8, 2013)

very odd. It must be some alloy that wouldn't corrode. Maybe a high tin content. 
 All of the crosses I have dug were marked on the back.  They were a pretty common thing to dig in civil war camps. No big surprise there.


----------

